# We lost our Girl Mollie..!!!



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Our beautiful cat Mollie went to Rainbow Bridge this week.
We will love and miss her forever….
Even with 3 GR, she was boss of our clan....

Rest in Peace Mollie (16 Jan 1999 – 27 Feb 2013)
#1...








#2...








#3...








#4...








#5...








#6...









#7...









#8...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mollie, she was a beautiful girl.

Beautiful pictures of her.

Godspeed Mollie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mollie*

Rest in peace, Sweet Mollie. You were a very beautiful girl!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Loved all of the photos. So sorry for your loss. Molly looked like a very special girl.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Mollie. She was certainly loved by all, goldens and humans alike.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Always hard to lose part of your family.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

So sorry of your loss of Molly.
Beautiful photos.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. RIP dear Mollie. She was beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Molly--she was a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beauty !! So sorry for your loss


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Wally...she was sure beautiful. Rest in peace old girl.

Pete


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She was beautiful


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  She was really pretty. Love the pictures of her.

RIP sweet Mollie...


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Molly. She was a very pretty girl. I'm sure your 3 Goldens will miss her too. Our neighbor's cat always "groomed" their dogs, and treated them like her babies. When she passed, their dogs had a harder time than they did. You must have lots of wonderful memories, and stories about her. ((HUGS))


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I want to say thank you to everyone that took the time answer and to give us your support, we truly appreciate it and are extremely grateful for all your kind words.

Most of you that know me, will know that most of the photos that I have posted of our furry family have been of our Golden Retrievers, but our sweet girl Mollie was just as loved as the 3M’s (Maccers, Maesie & Mattie). She was king of the roost around here and the 3M’s knew it. 
What is very hard for us to see is that they still go and look for Mollie in her usual places not completely knowing what has happened to her but I know that they knew that she wasn’t well.

After having her for 14 year, it will take a little while for us to feel better, but fortunately we have our 3M's to hug and help us get over this pain. 
Coming home to an empty house would have been heart breaking, so if it wasn't for the 3M's being here it would have been much harder… 

Again thank you all very much.

This is what my wife Jude wrote on her site *3M Bakery.*..

Rest in Peace Mollie (16 Jan 1999 – 27 Feb 2013)

Our beautiful cat Mollie went to Rainbow Bridge this afternoon.
We will love and miss her forever…. 
Rest now dear Moll Poll, find a sunny spot and curl up. 
Wait for us….one day we will cuddle together again.​


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Mollie. Those are beautiful pictures of her.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> So sorry to hear about Mollie. Those are beautiful pictures of her.


Thank you Maddie's Mom, we truly appreciate your kind words...


----------

